# Heat Pressing onto Viscose/Polyester



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Can someone tell me exactly what viscose is in a fabric content? Is that some kind of polyester, or cotton? I have a customer who wants a logo on a flowy tank that is 65% viscose/35% polyester. I do my printing with a heat press, using mostly plastisol transfers, vinyl transfer or rhinestone transfers. 

Will I be able to press onto this fabric and what type of transfer should I use? Would this be suited for sublimation?


----------



## French lady (Jan 26, 2015)

I have the same question...I tried to transfer on polyester/viscose blend (380 - 6 seconds), maybe the temperature was too hot because the color of the garment went on top of the transfer...


----------



## easyprints (Jul 18, 2014)

Typically this material is heat sensitive, so you want to use a low temperature transfer. There are transfers that will apply at 275 degrees


----------

